# Anyone else sick of Go Pros?



## Chuch

Just wondering if anyone else is as tired of this go-pro craze as I am or am I just a grumpy bastard.

Seems to me that every gaper & wanna be filmmaker is toting these things around this season.

Feel free to rant...


----------



## Fry

Gapers! Gaaaaaapeeerssss!!!!! I have my dog trained to bark at them.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch

Just becasue you are not skilled enough to ski the shit, and no one would wanna watch your lame ass turns, doesnt mean that the rest of us who know how to shred the gnar shouldnt wear them.


----------



## glenn

Sure have seen a lot of people beatering around the hill with go-pros on.


----------



## mr.blunts

Fry said:


> Gapers! Gaaaaaapeeerssss!!!!! I have my dog trained to bark at them.


I have my dog trained to bark at them too! but I strapped a go pro to his head so I could watch it later!


----------



## nmalozzi

go-pro footage blows 75% of the time even if people are actually hucking their meat. fucking annoying... end.


----------



## dgosn

They're the sophisticated version of 'hold my beer and watch this'

I am sure the ER industry loves them.


----------



## caseybailey

If you look at professionally done video with helmet cam stuff, you'll see that the footage only compromise a small percentage of the overall film. I'm not against them, but I would definitely say that a whole video of them blows. I'm not much of a video person myself, but if I do start to go down that road, I'd probably buy a couple of high end hand held cameras before I bought a Go-Pro. Then, I'd go with the GP just for effect.


----------



## caseybailey

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> Just becasue you are not skilled enough to ski the shit, and no one would wanna watch your lame ass turns, doesnt mean that the rest of us who know how to shred the gnar shouldnt wear them.


Guessing you have one. Curious as to how you have it mounted to enable you to film your turns and still be able to see where you're going.


----------



## 3d3vart

Wearing a Go Pro at the resort = ridiculous. Nobody wants to see shaking, grainy footage of your turns down any run at a resort...except for maybe your mom and your senile Grandpa Retus. 

And outside the resort it still takes serious setup skill, perfect lighting, and a second camera for perspective to make it worth watching. Go Pro Go Home.


----------



## smauk2

Makes me feel like an asshole with my first head-cam footie thread...

Don't like it don't watch it


----------



## tripple

Most of the time they are on helmets, so I like to give it a good pole wacking and see if it stays on. Ever hear the sound of turtles f***ing?


----------



## blutzski

Whatever. This is sicker than anything any of you have ever posted. It's what your hucking not how you film it. Well, actually it is how you film it. The POV makes this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxw-toekNM0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ryanrugger

Me and my gopro are so much better than all of you! And by the way I'm the best boater on this site sporting the gopro and dropping The GNAR!


----------



## CO.rafter

just go have fun and stop caring about what other people do...this coming from a long time grumpy ski area employee


----------



## CGM

CO.rafter said:


> just go have fun and stop caring about what other people do...this coming from a long time grumpy ski area employee


Seriously....go look at the picture of the hot chik in the picture gallery. Although its probably women that are your problem living in Vail.


----------



## Ryanrugger

She is hot! Makes me feel better every time I look at her.


----------



## LSB

I wore mine to bed last night but the wife won't let me post the vid.


----------



## caspermike

Who cares what others are doing... gopro footage can look good.. in the air that is....


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch

caseybailey said:


> Guessing you have one. Curious as to how you have it mounted to enable you to film your turns and still be able to see where you're going.


 Im not sure if this will work for anyone else, but in order to see well, I mount my Go Pro on my HUGE boner that I get from shredding the sickest lines.


----------



## hojo

I prefer the Go-Amateur. Everyone knows the amateur videos, with their grainy texture and tv playing in the background... er... I mean... well, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## glenn

LSB said:


> I wore mine to bed last night but the wife won't let me post the vid.



You're about to be voted off the island. You better produce.


----------



## nmalozzi

LSB said:


> I wore mine to bed last night but the wife won't let me post the vid.


pics or it... wait i mean.... vids or it didn't happen


----------



## montuckyhuck

I know if I say this seanlee will show up to say how russ is gay and nobody but front rangers can paddle, but some of that Driven stuff from last summer was bad ass! Shit c-mike has some bad ass stuff on vimeo too. Not many people are going boating with a camera crew everyday so I think its sweet to get to see some vids of peoples latest missions. I will say that I don't watch many of the ski POV's though.


----------



## scooby450

Sometimes being an old fart, i.e.-electronically inept, has it's advantages. I have mostly to catch the family for our own amusement. Most of my stuff is not worth publishing. The only thing that comes close is usually my dirt bike carnage which is superior to all! In fact I can crash better than all of you on dirt, water, snow, whatever! And I've been doing it longer than all you! Boating & skiing since '62! So just remember youngun's: you didn't invent it and you sure as hell haven't perfected it!


----------



## glenn

Because of paddle strokes I find POV paddling far more compelling then snow sports. This was in the Winter Buzz forum so I was talking shit. On the water these things are great.


----------



## Chuch

Chuch said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is as tired of this go-pro craze as I am or am I just a grumpy basard.


 
I decided that I am just a grumpy bastard... if you have a Go-Pro, use it, play with it, experiment with it, have fun with it and I'll stop worrying about it...... deal?


Anyone know how to get this thread removed? (I dont want to be a hater on the 'Buzz)


----------



## Jahve

Yea head cam footage sucks. No reason to shoot video at all.. 

YouTube - Crystal Gorge Helmet Cam Guide


----------



## nmalozzi

how you can claim... 

a waist deep backcountry day that was really a swagged day at eldora,
a vertical pin in gore cayon that was really a missed roll at pumphouse,
a flash on a 5.14 in joshoa tree that was actually a rappel off the back of your house,
a sweet hook up with a super model in australia that was actually your overweight cousin last thanksgiving,

when you've got footage of it all on youtube. totally ruins making awesome claims.


----------



## Ture

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> Im not sure if this will work for anyone else, but in order to see well, I mount my Go Pro on my HUGE boner that I get from shredding the sickest lines.


Yes, that is what I do too. To keep in shape for it I hang a wet towel off of my boner when I get out of the shower and I walk around the house like that for a few minutes. If you don't have the strength for this you can work up to it by starting out with a washcloth, then a hand towel, then the big one. I can do a wet beach towel for like 15 minutes no problem.


----------



## glenn

Ture said:


> Yes, that is what I do too. To keep in shape for it I hang a wet towel off of my boner when I get out of the shower and I walk around the house like that for a few minutes. If you don't have the strength for this you can work up to it by starting out with a washcloth, then a hand towel, then the big one. I can do a wet beach towel for like 15 minutes no problem.


Ture wins the thread by providing a workout routine for your dick.


----------



## El Flaco

LSB said:


> I wore mine to bed last night but the wife won't let me post the vid.


Who wants to see 6 seconds of convulsing, 30 seconds of Laura cursing, and 8 hours of snoring and farting?


----------



## Ryanrugger

I have gopro footage of me getting a boner! You just can't see it because it doesn't have a zoom feature...... I've got the Irish curse.


----------



## cayo 2

RDNECK,That vid was good but the music was like a torture chamber had to turn it off  WTH?


----------



## JCKeck1

Check this out - warning, it may provide a little orgasm in your pants. Also read the info about it - it's intended to be a party mix for a half hour, not watched end-to-end as a movie. After the first 5 minutes you'll get the idea....

SIA CLUB MiX on Vimeo

Joe


----------



## montuckyhuck

nmalozzi said:


> how you can claim...
> 
> a waist deep backcountry day that was really a swagged day at eldora,
> a vertical pin in gore cayon that was really a missed roll at pumphouse,
> a flash on a 5.14 in joshoa tree that was actually a rappel off the back of your house,
> a sweet hook up with a super model in australia that was actually your overweight cousin last thanksgiving,
> 
> when you've got footage of it all on youtube. totally ruins making awesome claims.


As far as I know there IS such a thing as waist deep pow
You CAN pin in gore
And there ARE supermodels in Austrailia
But I do NOT know of a single 5.14 in J-tree unless Randy Levitt bested the small handfull of upper end 13's he put up in the wonderlands. The closest thing I know of is a VERY tall boulder problem by Gunsmoke. Name the FA and I will fed ex you a beer. Ok hijacking over.


----------



## LSB

El Flaco said:


> Who wants to see 6 seconds of convulsing, 30 seconds of Laura cursing, and 8 hours of snoring and farting?


DAMNIT YOU MADE ME SPIT COFFEE OUT MY NOSE..... AND BTW, Its the weekend so those times are doubled


----------



## Jahve

The music was a bit much but that video.

Here is another reason that head cams suck...

YouTube - Nick Troutman 2010 with GoPro HD Hero


----------



## caspermike

Yeah.. headcams totally blow..........shit up... of coarse nobody likes watching headcams of roadbikers and groomer riders, ihave actually seen a motorcyclist wearing one in poudre canyon! Somebody should slap that guy


----------



## nmalozzi

montuckyhuck said:


> As far as I know there IS such a thing as waist deep pow
> You CAN pin in gore
> And there ARE supermodels in Austrailia
> But I do NOT know of a single 5.14 in J-tree unless Randy Levitt bested the small handfull of upper end 13's he put up in the wonderlands. The closest thing I know of is a VERY tall boulder problem by Gunsmoke. Name the FA and I will fed ex you a beer. Ok hijacking over.


accuracy wasn't my intention, my point was you can't make shit up to sound cool if you have head cam footage of every adventure on the internets.


----------



## caspermike

Nick, so I want proof of what you say you do... you probably just making shit up to be cool.. rather than Being real


----------



## jhcreeker

I think they've got cool apps I suppose.....but I'd rather watch skiing and paddling from a different angle. The effect isn't nearly as good from a go pro. especially for people not in the sport.


----------



## DCman

caseybailey said:


> Guessing you have one. Curious as to how you have it mounted to enable you to film your turns and still be able to see where you're going.


depending on where they are mounted, your helmet: its mounted at a downward angle so the skier still looks ahead. or a chest mount points the camera which ever way you lean


----------



## hpp10

The craze will end when people start strapping their iphones to their heads


----------



## jpbay

*to Gape*



Fry said:


> Gapers! Gaaaaaapeeerssss!!!!! I have my dog trained to bark at them.


 Does any one know how the phrase GAPER came about? Funny thing is back in the early 80's a group ski patrolers (myself included) Started calling some of the stupid things the general public skiers would do Gapers! After all as patrolers we couldn't call they what the were in public! The phrase just some how traveled from one area to another over the years .Good stuff. How did you train the dog to bark at them?


----------



## Fry

jpbay said:


> How did you train the dog to bark at them?


 
It was easy. When we drove through town we would say "get the gapers" and the dogs would start barking. Now they will bark at them without too much urging. Seems like they know who to bark at all by themselves. Must be as obvious to them as it is to us...


----------



## hartle

3d3vart said:


> Wearing a Go Pro at the resort = ridiculous. Nobody wants to see shaking, grainy footage of your turns down any run at a resort...except for maybe your mom and your senile Grandpa Retus.
> 
> And outside the resort it still takes serious setup skill, perfect lighting, and a second camera for perspective to make it worth watching. Go Pro Go Home.


my buddy wheres one all the time on and off the resort, he skis the shit gets great footy and makes awsome videos. seeing gappers whereing them is also cool those texans are making family memories, and showing off to their friends who are stuck in houston. s up on a D and get used to the modern age


----------



## CGM

jpbay said:


> Does any one know how the phrase GAPER came about? Funny thing is back in the early 80's a group ski patrolers (myself included) Started calling some of the stupid things the general public skiers would do Gapers!


You coined GAPER, sweet. My buddies and I invented skiing, and we think Gopro's are bad ass.


----------



## jpbay

CGM said:


> You coined GAPER, sweet. My buddies and I invented skiing, and we think Gopro's are bad ass.


 Gape, to open wide esp the the mouth:to stare with open mouth:at gopro vidios: Ye ha my dog has something to bark at (just trained him) had a hard time getting past the bite stage


----------



## freexbiker

jpbay said:


> Gape, to open wide esp the the mouth:to stare with open mouth:at gopro vidios: Ye ha my dog has something to bark at (just trained him) had a hard time getting past the bite stage


Urban Dictionary: gaper
It sure was a good try though. But you looked in the wrong dictionary.


----------



## jpbay

Good stuff freebiker! I used websters. I just let the airdale out to pee and he came back with some kind of bright colored big pocket,gota get him by the bite stage.There was a gopro in the pocket but the dog thought it was a chew toy.Pocket owner unknown. maybee it was gaperbegonezo


----------



## deepsnow970

*GoPro HD Hero suck suck suck*

Among my friends and I we have sent back 6 of these cameras for warranty issues. Seems GoPro is spending all their $ on Super Bowl ads and not quality control. Overall they are an decent little unit for snow ride POV filming. I've been throwing one an a pole extended from my lead hand (shred boarding). This angle offers a decent perspective. Switching to Contour HDs, only draw back with these is the snow caking into the lens more easily than the GoPro. I do agree with the comments about every hack, poser, and goon rocking these things on the resort, etc. But, haters, really these folks are just sharing what is the best day of their miserable lives.


----------



## nemi west

I ski with 2 go pros and a contour 1 go pro on my chest 1 go pro on a pole the contour is mounted on my head...... helmets are for pussies and I don't wear goggles...... they really mess up my hair I have a custom strap i made that doesn't bother my skiing sunglasses.


----------



## nemi west

oh yea...... these are my glasses i ski sunglasses authentic vintage sunglasses of the 70's and 80's

Also, that cat from Oregon coined the term Gaper...... i Coined the term Touron


----------



## smauk2

I get sick of my own go-pro. Its nice sometimes to hit drops without worrying about whether its going to look good.


----------



## jpbay

*Touron*



nemi west said:


> oh yea...... these are my glasses i ski sunglasses authentic vintage sunglasses of the 70's and 80's
> 
> Also, that cat from Oregon coined the term Gaper...... i Coined the term Touron


 The urban dictionary didn't exsist in the early 80's. It doe's, however have a general idea of what we referred to as a gaper. Things change over time. Remember snow boards were still a wave of the future in the 80's With that said I really don't care about gopros.We use pro Photographers with pro vidieo cameras.(no links for this one) See them on tv or in the a theater.Wish we could get that equipment on the rivers. Maybe I do need a Gopro! Touron is not in Webster's so you must have coined that one .What doe's it mean ? no urban anything here tonight just the quite country night with the sound of the river!


----------



## Eagle Mapper

Tourist + Moron = Touron


----------



## jpbay

Eagle Mapper said:


> Tourist + Moron = Touron


 =1980 gapers:to ski on the top side of you'r the skis, you ski on the bottom side, so it's ok;bull wheel rider;lift line runner;160 cm skis on black runs(1980).parking lot skier;ect.------- I"m still skiing hard after all the years of change from,wood skis,metal skis ,fiberglass skis. LEATHER BOOTS & SAFETY STRAPS! 8mm film cameras ,35mm? Gota love the helmet & goggles cause no one knows I'm not 30 something anymore .So it,s off to the store for a Gopro.Are they !00% waterproof?


----------



## danimal

*another stupid gopro movie*

Shot with 100% GoPro HD. I think the camera is sweet! check it out here.


----------



## Jahve

danimal said:


> Shot with 100% GoPro HD. I think the camera is sweet! check it out here.


Nice footage danimal.. I like how your crew rolls!


----------



## Meng

Just saw this - sickest skiing go pro i've seen this year: earlyups Andrew Whiteford: Mid Wintahhhh 2011 Mar 23rd 2011 andrew whiteford, Avalon 7, Dakine, earlyups, Full Tilt, Gopro, Jackson Hole, Line, Orage, Smith early ups


----------



## TheDeb

Wow! Had to stop in on the sewing circle on this one. Too funny. So much passion and distain for a little camera! I mean, does it REALLY matter?? Really?? Who cares. How about get your noses outta the air and just ski your shit. Just my thoughts...And no, I don't have one.


----------



## RiverCowboy

GoPros do have their uses. I put one and a GPS on my German short hair and turn her loose daily before hunting season. Then I watch the video for big bull elk and cross reference the time stamp with the location on the GPS's "tracks" so I don't have to go out and scout myself. I get great footage too because she points for 30 minutes before she realizes I'm not with her. Sometimes in September I even get really good elk porn with crazy angles if she runs up and nips their heels.


----------



## jpbay

RiverCowboy said:


> GoPros do have their uses. I put one and a GPS on my German short hair and turn her loose daily before hunting season. Then I watch the video for big bull elk and cross reference the time stamp with the location on the GPS's "tracks" so I don't have to go out and scout myself. I get great footage too because she points for 30 minutes before she realizes I'm not with her. Sometimes in September I even get really good elk porn with crazy angles if she runs up and nips their heels.


 Great idea! and your dog gets to be a HERO


----------



## brian a

River Cowboy,

Is it just me, or does it seem using the terms "Elk Porn", crazy angles and nips in one sentence just seems wierd?


----------



## RiverCowboy

Yeah I guess now I'll have a hard time finding any friends to go boating with huh...oh well, at least my dog got to be a hero.


----------



## Surf Yoga Bettie

I tried them one out this year for surfing and the result was some shaky footage, 1/10 being usable, cool but limited range... we also used these waterfall rappelling and on the river and met with similar results. I'm not sure plugging through all the footage for those few glory shots are worth it for us.


----------



## mcoper8901

how is a gopro different than any other type of camera? my friends and i use them all the time, and we enjoy the result. we don't take them out to impress anyone, or with the hopes that someone will see our "shaky, grainy footage", but with the intent of having fun and recording some of that. this is quite possibly the stupidest thread i've ever seen on an online forum. grow up you idiots. gopros make great ski cameras because they are waterproof and virtually indestuctable, not to mention fun to tinker around with. what's gayer than kids with cameras? a bunch of clowns online debating the merits of said camera. i truly hope for the sake of our sport, that no one has the time to respond any further on here due to the fact that we are all out skiing and having a good time without worrying what anyone else is doing. good night.


----------



## badswimmer

As the snow melts I will find lots-o-gaper lost go pro's, wipe the cards clean and have a bulk sale, $100 special, buy 3 for the cost of one- then u can eat shit thrice as often on the lines you can't ride-boat, bike, ski, board--think about it.
Oh, and make sure you give em the bird for Posterity!


----------



## ~Bank

Yay! The expensive stuff buried below the chairlift and scattered in the trees keeps getting better! You've got to get out early this year; You will be beat to the hot-spots by other scavengers using metal detectors...


----------



## BooF4FooD

THIS is why go pro's are the tits... Old Man Does Urban Skiing  Video fk'n in awe


----------



## Jensjustduckie

^^^^

Go Pro old dude FTW!!!!


----------



## tacocat

I am starting to like them. While people are fidgeting with them at the top of the lift I am stealing their lines. By the time some snowboarders get strapped in, set up their camera on a stick, get the right song on the ipod, put gloves back on, make sure their goggles and hair look good for the video and zip up their jackets I have skied down and got back up the lift for another run.


----------



## twitch

*Population Thinner*

Not to worry, sounds like the gaypers will take care of themselves.

Population Thinner: The GoPro Helmet-Cam | Elevation Outdoors Magazine


----------



## Wang

Does this make my gopro videos more watchable? We rode with Charlie Sheen.
Charlie Sheen "Tiger's Blood Trail" on Vimeo


----------



## idahofloater

tacocat said:


> I am starting to like them. While people are fidgeting with them at the top of the lift I am stealing their lines. By the time some snowboarders get strapped in, set up their camera on a stick, get the right song on the ipod, put gloves back on, make sure their goggles and hair look good for the video and zip up their jackets I have skied down and got back up the lift for another run.


^^ so ture ^^ plus I can buy all their barly used top of the gear for 1/3 price next year.. I so love gapers..


----------



## freexbiker

Here ya go you whiners...
Gopro in 3D!

GoPro 3D HERO System - World's Smallest 1080p 3D camera


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Watch this: 

Cornice Failure Avalanche | Biglines.Com

Took place near Abasin. Fast forward to about 2:30 and watch this guy shit his pants. Looks like he rides a nice, fun line though.


----------



## lmyers

FLOWTORCH said:


> Watch this:
> 
> Cornice Failure Avalanche | Biglines.Com
> 
> Took place near Abasin. Fast forward to about 2:30 and watch this guy shit his pants. Looks like he rides a nice, fun line though.


Wow. He was extremely lucky he didn't get carried off the edge with the cornice...the route the slide ran down looked unpleasant at best. I'm suprised that after such a close call he still dropped into such a committing line, by himself. He made it look good though.


----------



## jeffy

YouTube - Bomb Flow Video Magazine Teaser

This has a bunch of gopro HD footage in it. I think it's a nice touch. 

As with anything photography/videography it's all about the eye of the person mounting the camera. Not so much about the equipment attached. Having a day on the mountain with the camera pointed at your ski tips all day isn't exactly appealing to every eye. You may thing that's awesome, but I can't say it's worth posting on the web. The problem is the people clicking the upload button more than it is taking footage on the mountain or on the river. 

Millions of photos post on Flickr every day, we don't bitch about them. I know a lot of shitty photographers including myself. I appreciate their aspirations to excel, but their just as guilty as the youtube uploader with a gopro.

I don't have kids. But if I had some little ones that wanted to see daddy do this stuff when I'm old and grey, I'd be glad I had the footage. Albeit not on youtube...

Edit... wait, who am I kidding, I'm not quitting when I'm old and grey.


----------



## jeffy

wow.. grammar today. They're... not their... and think not thing... jeez.


----------



## ranchman44

I am old fat and slow --plus poor vision that equals a night mare trying to use that tiny camera


----------



## Hans

resurrecting this thread...

btw, I did unfriend a old college buddy on facebook after he posted repeatedly pole mounted GoPro videos of him skiing some groomers. always had my suspicions of his gayness, but that settled it! :-D

anyways... for those of you with GoPros, what are you using to edit/work with them? not asking about programs, but rather your computer, processor speeds, ram, cache, operating system, etc. my current system is not cutting it, so needing to upgrade big time.


----------



## Jahve

Here is another reason that go pro's suck...


Pandora's Box head cam on Vimeo


----------



## milehighassassin

Not sure why the hate. How does it hurt you? I think it is super cool that for $300 you have a great quality camera. A few years ago that would have cost at least $2k


----------



## noschoollikeoldschool

Incidentally, my Grandpa Retus just returned from a self-supported trip on the upper Wickiweenee. His footage was really quite stunning. 



3d3vart said:


> Wearing a Go Pro at the resort = ridiculous. Nobody wants to see shaking, grainy footage of your turns down any run at a resort...except for maybe your mom and your senile Grandpa Retus.
> 
> And outside the resort it still takes serious setup skill, perfect lighting, and a second camera for perspective to make it worth watching. Go Pro Go Home.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

milehighassassin said:


> Not sure why the hate. How does it hurt you? I think it is super cool that for $300 you have a great quality camera. A few years ago that would have cost at least $2k



GOPRO cameras.... only GHEY when used by milehighassassin....:lol:



When used in conjunction with other filming, they're great. An amazing tool, but watching 3-5 min of *just* gopro footy... gets old QUICK.


----------



## milehighassassin

Agreed the unedited footage can get old and kill youtube, but when used right they produce great video for little money.


----------



## chop217

Why does anyone care if anyone else wears a go pro or not. mind your own fricking business. if people like to watch their activity let them do it. your not obligated to watch the footage, or look at them wearing the camera.... get real!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

chop217 said:


> Why does anyone care if anyone else wears a go pro or not. mind your own fricking business. if people like to watch their activity let them do it. your not obligated to watch the footage, or look at them wearing the camera.... get real!


You also don't have to read threads about how people don't have to watch videos... but you got worked up about it... 

irony? 


btw, of all the people who hate gopros, any of you guys got one for sale? I'd like to pick one up!;-)


----------



## Hans

now if we wanna talk about unconditional cool in the camera world... those guys that have the 6 rotor helicopter with a video camera mounted to it that were at the golden play park yesterday, now that is freaking cool as fvck! nothing like being in the hole playing around & almost getting scalped in the process.

I'll give a case of beer to anyone that can pull a loop & knock it out of the air! :-D


----------



## Hans

noschoollikeoldschool said:


> Incidentally, my Grandpa Retus just returned from a self-supported trip on the upper Wickiweenee. His footage was really quite stunning.


what's the lower section of the Wickiweenee called, The Taint?!


----------



## grass

*who cares?*

If someone want's to film their turns, why would anyone else care? No one is forcing you to watch it. You don't have to be a pro to get enjoyment out of seeing film of yourself. Why don't you bitch about sharpshooters taking family shots at the top? I don't want to see shots of your family skiing so you should be berated for trying to obtain them. People are haters and must find things to hate on I guess.


----------



## Gretch

I have my dog trained to bark at them.


----------



## mbannister

Since you asked grass: The sharp shooters at vail piss me off when they yell at me to get out of their shot when I'm scoping my line and trying to figure where I want to go. Ironically, if they kept silent I'ld be out of their shot faster but since they want to talk about it... And yes pure go-pro footage is lame, unfortunetly its a million times easier to get than real vid footage.


----------



## ScottyDoo

Ryanrugger said:


> Me and my gopro are so much better than all of you! And by the way I'm the best boater on this site sporting the gopro and dropping The GNAR!


I like that the game of GNAR being brought to the boating world!! Shane would be proud>


----------



## FCKC

Ski naked! Film it with a go pro!


----------



## caspermike

how about kayak naked? and run some stouts. huge consequence factor you probably rub your boys the wrong way with all that freedom..be super easy to get a roner


----------



## caspermike

The HD HERO2: 2x as Powerful in Every Way. - YouTube
you guys got more years of sickness ahead


----------

